# Another Blown Amp Question!



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

So I have a blown A/D/S/ PQ15.2. Its a 6 ch, made before i was born haha. Anyway, it powers on, but has no output. Every 10-15 seconds, there is a strange high pitched squeal, it draws a quite a bit of current, and slightly burps the speakers I had connected to it. 
Anyway, seems like pretty specific symptoms, so I hope you guys can help. No burns, black marks, busted caps, or other physical evidence on board. Hopefully will post of pics of board soon.
Thanks!!

P.S. (Repair Estimates would be sweet too, lol)


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

a/d/s/ P840 Repair Help - diyAudio

different A D S amp but similar problem, maybe you will find something helpful [ pictures of board ].

best-of-luck


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

hmmm, might have to take the amp apart, and take another look at the transformer. too bad its such a pain tho... half of the board is flipped upside down, and its the half w/ the transformer. 
Anyway, has anyone had a problem similar to this w/ any amp? 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

dbl post


----------

